# Cats & new puppy



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey all! We brought home our new puppy today (no name yet) and he has been great so far. The cats were better than expected, and have mostly avoided him or watched from afar. My male cat was in the kitchen though and the puppy wanted to walk up to him. My cat hissed twice, and the puppy didn't take the hint, and my cat gave him a good swipe in the face, causing the puppy to cry and run away. 

The puppy wasn't hurt, and I have been trying to keep them separate most of the time and give the cats their space and still try to give them attention. I think the problem will be getting the cats okay with the puppy, rather than the other way around. Any advice? What do I do when the cats start acting defensive?


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I have the same thing, new puppy older cat (1). But has been exposed to dogs before but not more then 2 weeks. Our cat did fine but never really got Okay with the whole ideal of a dog. But those dogs where all adult dogs and already set in their ways.

I'm thinking with our puppy she will teach the puppy the "rules" of the house. From what I have read, you need to give the cat(s) places to go. Like have their food and water where the dog can't get to. Right now we have our cats food on the dyer and washer and it didn't bother her at all. Plus it gives our cat exercise and she gets to go outside unsupervised so gives her "private" time. 

Our vet said the cat will teach the puppy the rules of the house..  Plus we will keep control until they get use to each other. One article I read said about putting the sent of the dog and cat on clothes so they get use to the sent before "meeting" their house mate.

Haven't done this yet but consider doing this when I went down to meet our pup in a week or so. Putting the sent of our cat on a cloth for the puppy to get use to.

Will see if that works.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Just be sure to continue to give the cats opportunities to be with you. Sometimes you get all caught up in puppy that you forget to give the cats the chance to have some alone time with you. Especially if the cat doesn't like the puppy, they will not go out of their way be near you if the pup is constantly there. You just never know with cats.. Some will come round eventually and some never will.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

It is a worry with sharp claws and little puppy eyes. I can only second the great advice above. Also as much as you need to make sure your cats know they are still safe and in charge! They mustn't be spiteful and I did have to tell my big ginger tom off a few times for being to rough. Floyd now loves hanging out with the dogs and they do play together, Freya will tolerate them but ignore them if they sniff her or try to play and Fabe just stays at a distance and watches, the cats have the run of upstairs to themselves. (We had a stairgate made), but their relationships took a good couple of months to sort out, so yours are doing great so far.

Still looking forward to hearing what name you decide on and a picture


----------



## Animed (Jul 19, 2013)

Your male cat is probably feeling as though his little world has been disrupted and there can be problems even if he had previously been used to living with dogs (not the case here but as an aside, this can also happen). Cats can be very territorial and he may be feeling like the new arrival has literally invaded his space!

Giving him space in the house that the puppy won't go can be important - this can become "his" space while he gets used to the new situation. And as has already been highlighted, give him lots of attention to reassure him that he's not been displaced or replaced by the new puppy. 

Things should settle down as they get used to each other.


----------



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

Awesome, thanks for all of your help guys! The cats are still avoiding pup, but they have all of upstairs, the basement, and a screened-in porch to hang out on to avoid him. Hopefully once they realize he's a permanent addition, they'll start to accept him. It took my first cat about a week to allow my second cat to be near him, so hopefully this will go about as smoothly.


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

Sorry to be full of gloom & doom but my 2 cats have never got used to Bruno. They never come in the house anymore but sleep & eat in the outhouse. They absolutely hate him & the second he sees them he chases them. They are pretty fast despite being 14 yrs but when he has managed to corner one of them he just wags his tail & tries to play so he wouldn't actually hurt them but I am very sad that they have virtually moved out of their own home. With hindsight I wish I'd kept him on the lead in the house when they were there so that he couldn't chase them. I think they would have felt a bit more confident while he was a pup. I guess some animals are just never going to get on. Hopefully yours will settle in nicely. Good luck!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

We don't allow Lola to chase Meg. Lola and Charlie Cat (RIP - boy I miss him) got on well, to the point that Charlie loved Lola licking him. Meg is a bit less accepting but since Charlie died we have made a point of bringing Meg in with us when Lola is in bed or outside. Meg has really thrived as she suffered grief when Charlie died, she has enjoyed having us time without Lola. More recently she has started coming in to the room even if Lola is there and I've caught them on the bed together a few times last couple of months. Lola's is over a year old. It takes time especially with fussy cats!


----------



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

They already seem to be a bit better today! The cats haven't hissed at him, and when the puppy saw one of the cats (the one that smacked him), the cat ran away - so it seems that at least my cat isn't instigating fights, which is good. My cat that "owns" my house is also being a lot friendlier to my husband and I and hanging out with us again in rooms without the puppy ... he's a very confident and outgoing cat, so hopefully once he feels secure in his hierarchy he'll be better.

I'll keep you guys updated on how they're getting along in a few days.


----------



## Animed (Jul 19, 2013)

rellek said:


> They already seem to be a bit better today! The cats haven't hissed at him, and when the puppy saw one of the cats (the one that smacked him), the cat ran away - so it seems that at least my cat isn't instigating fights, which is good. My cat that "owns" my house is also being a lot friendlier to my husband and I and hanging out with us again in rooms without the puppy ... he's a very confident and outgoing cat, so hopefully once he feels secure in his hierarchy he'll be better.
> 
> I'll keep you guys updated on how they're getting along in a few days.


That sounds promising  Keep us posted!


----------



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

*Update on the cats & dog situation -*

Well, they're still not friends, though I'm not surprised. Fortunately my cats have started to venture around the house more, and my male cat has been sleeping next to me at night again, so that's gone back to normal.

My female cat is still afraid of Ludo. She doesn't mind him and can be around him, but as soon as he notices her she gets afraid and runs to the basement. I have been trying to distract Ludo to keep him from going after her. He doesn't necessarily chase, he more "follows".

My male cat has started slapping Ludo randomly. Ludo will just be sitting minding his own business and my male cat will come up and smack him in the face or side. Ludo doesn't seem hurt when this happens, so I am hoping that my male cat is just showing Ludo that he is boss and will remain boss - what do you all think? I feel bad that he's being hit with no provoking.

I'm trying to give the cats a fair amount of attention and give them time alone away from Ludo. I must say, it is slightly endearing to watch Ludo try to befriend them. I can just imagine him saying "Let me love you!!" as he follows them around. Hopefully once the cats establish the pecking order all will be well ... it's the last stressor I have about all of this, because I absolutely love my cats and never want them to be unhappy.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Sounds as if they are just getting used to each other and trying to establish the pecking order!! We too have cats and none of them have reacted the same way to the introduction of our boys; its ranged from one of them all but moving in next door with my neighbour (she has always encouraged him in anyway) to venturing in very warily and even allowing pups and her to touch noses, to getting really cuddly with hubby and I and sleeping on the bed with us! 

I guess a lot of it is down to their personalities, to be honest we as humans don't get on with everyone we meet, and it must be the same for dogs and cats too: our pups are kind of interested in the cats, but only fleetingly and it was actually pup who backed off first when they first met!

Good luck, I hope it works out for you, I would love for mine to cuddle up and fall asleep together like in the photo in this thread...adorable!


----------

